
Show HN: T0.io – A simple url shortener - wenbin
https://t0.io/
======
wenbin
This side project was done in my thanksgiving vacation ~2 years ago. I posted
on HN back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8673137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8673137)

Since then I made several small improvements, so I posted here again.

I could've used bitly or something else. But these existing url shorteners
can't meet my need. I wanted to have simple stats on # of clicks & geo info
for traffics on the short urls. bitly was over-kill for my need (and is
expensive).

